# Trenbolone Acetate injection ideas,areas?



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

Would be enough monday/wednesday/friday injections for my bro Trenbolone Acetate? Before i start EOD and ED. 
I get the injection always into the glutes, this is an place. And what would be the best another area, shoulders, quads?


----------



## rage racing (Jun 3, 2012)

I pin ED. I use delts, glutes and quads


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have heard lots of people say ED injections cause less sides.


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

dawun said:


> Would be enough monday/wednesday/friday injections for my bro Trenbolone Acetate? Before i start EOD and ED.
> I get the injection always into the glutes, this is an place. And what would be the best another area, shoulders, quads?


Don't just jump on the boat mate, do ya homework first..


----------



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Don't just jump on the boat mate, do ya homework first..



What do you think ? Originally I wanted Tren.E,because i'll use Test.E and Mast.E.
But now, the Tren.E instead of the harder Tren Ace.


----------



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I pin ED. I use delts, glutes and quads



Yeah..


----------



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I have heard lots of people say ED injections cause less sides.



I heard that too.. But someone said m/w/f is enough, not everyone knows everything..


----------



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

Trenbolone


----------



## VonEric (Jun 3, 2012)

Do your research.. the resasons for when to pin is based on the half life of the ester.. You could get away with eod but i suggest ed.. it does help with sides. As far as pinning.. i rotate from one side to the other and hit glutes, tris, thighs, delts.. VE


----------



## Rednack (Jun 3, 2012)

dawun said:


> What do you think ? Originally I wanted Tren.E,because i'll use Test.E and Mast.E.
> But now, the Tren.E instead of the harder Tren Ace.



tren ace aint no where near tren e bro, two different animals..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 3, 2012)

dawun said:


> I heard that too.. But someone said m/w/f is enough, not everyone knows everything..




whoever told you m/w/f is enough certainly doesn't know much


----------



## rage racing (Jun 3, 2012)

dawun said:


> Yeah..



Yeah. If this was your first run with Tren I wouldnt use E anyway. TrenA will leave your system in days instead of weeks if  you have to tap out due to sides.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jun 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I have heard lots of people say ED injections cause less sides.



I agree I pin ed and have less sides, as far as pin sites glutes, quads (25g 1"), delts and bi's(27g 1/2" )


----------



## dawun (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, I aspirate always, and take care of because I do not want tren cough


----------



## FordFan (Jun 3, 2012)

I've tried both ed and eod.  I didn't notice much difference.  but that's me, I love some tren.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 3, 2012)

I pin tren ED also.  Quads, glutes, delts, testicles.


----------



## Dath (Jun 3, 2012)

Acetate is better pinned ED.
some bros notice sides with EOD, some don't. 
Glutes 25g x 1.5"
quads, delts, 25g x 1"

What's your stats, cycle plan and goals bro?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 3, 2012)

Less mood swings ED vs EOD


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 4, 2012)

Half life is roughly 24-48hrs. You typically want to inject half the half life. Every 12hrs is not needed but 24hrs is optimal 48hrs minimal. Any longer it'll be out of your system.


----------



## dawun (Jun 4, 2012)

My goals are to use Trenbolone,but this is my first tren. Otherwise I want TrenE,but this is my first tren. That is why TrenAce. The harder because the ED and EOD injections.
If I use the TrenE would start with a low dose 300mg ew. But if TrenAce, I need ed and eod injections.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't do tren e your first run. If you can't handle sides it'll take 2-3 weeks to clear. I use a slin pin and Inject 50mg tren a ED


----------



## dawun (Jun 4, 2012)

Good starting point,to building up for the levels.. Have slin pin with 26g 1/2 needle..


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 4, 2012)

28g 1/2in slin pins u r good to go anywhere


----------



## dawun (Jun 4, 2012)

TrenAce is more stronger and superior than TrenE, or? For 2-3 weeks empties the body TrenE if it was used high dose. If use 300-400mg empties it the body for 7-10 days or so. And 300-400mg ain't a big dose. What sides do you mean from TrenE, insomnia, tren gyno, night sweats? The high testosterone and androgens too can cause,gyno and insomnia. If not used properly. Someone use 1g Tren with no side effects


----------



## dawun (Jun 4, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> 28g 1/2in slin pins u r good to go anywhere



Quads and delts are rock hard, specialy the quads. The smallest needle I've use 26g 1/2. But I'll try the 28g 1/2.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 4, 2012)

wow i figured 26g would take forever to push through..i think 28g takes a while lol


----------



## dawun (Jun 4, 2012)

I think the Trenbolone Enanthate is more stable than TrenAce,because of the ester. But TrenAce is stronger


----------



## cad500 (Jun 4, 2012)

I pin tren ace ed.  rotate glute, quad shoulder and tris.   I can only recommend that you start out with lower dose to see how you will react.   Dont wanna fool around with tren.  See how you react and move from there


----------



## overburdened (Jun 5, 2012)

dawun said:


> Would be enough monday/wednesday/friday injections for my bro Trenbolone Acetate? Before i start EOD and ED.
> I get the injection always into the glutes, this is an place. And what would be the best another area, shoulders, quads?


if you are going to use ace, you are better off with ed, but eod will suffice if you really don't want to do it ed..... just one is better than the other... if you ask ten people the same question , you will get 10 diff answers... everyone has their method they like... try em both, see which you like better....


----------



## Hell (Jun 5, 2012)

M/W/F will work fine
EOD is perfect
ED is perfect when you start upping the dose over 350 or so a week


----------



## Eyayo (Jun 5, 2012)

ive done delts,quads,pecs,glutes. Only did eod and didnt bother me.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2012)

dawun said:


> Would be enough monday/wednesday/friday injections for my bro Trenbolone Acetate? Before i start EOD and ED.
> I get the injection always into the glutes, this is an place. And what would be the best another area, shoulders, quads?


MID Delts are the most easy shot in my op.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 5, 2012)

delts, glutes, and subq for me, although I can't comfortably hold more than .5 cc in one spot subq. Quads were really bad for me any time I tried, and pretty much any other spot I don't even wanna try lol. Tren e is acceptable for a first time, and I like that it builds up slower and doesn't hit you fast. If you have any mental or anger issues whatsoever I would go with ace, otherwise sides on a low dose shouldn't be bad, you should be fine with either. Just be conservative your first time around.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 5, 2012)

dawun said:


> TrenAce is more stronger and superior than TrenE, or? For 2-3 weeks empties the body TrenE if it was used high dose. If use 300-400mg empties it the body for 7-10 days or so. And 300-400mg ain't a big dose. What sides do you mean from TrenE, insomnia, tren gyno, night sweats? The high testosterone and androgens too can cause,gyno and insomnia. If not used properly. Someone use 1g Tren with no side effects


yeah, that was me... and just because it doesn't cause them in me .... I would never recommend someone start with anything more than 50mg ed....  evereyone is different, their bodies can tolerate different things.... I know people that cant take more than 50mg/day without going insane.... don't risk your health, start slow, see how it goes.....

I started at 40mg/day a LONG TIME AGO..... and that took some getting used to... most people think 1g is WAY too much, I'm carrying over 100lbs more than my weight before I started lifting, and I've done this a long time.... make the most of the low doses while you can bro...


----------



## dawun (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay!
I'll using the Enanthate or the Acetate. But I still not sure which one enanthate or acetate. I would love both (Tri Tren).  Once I'll need to use, now or later.
If the Enanthate, i'll start: 200-300mg ew,and later increase the dose to 400mg
If the Acetate, 0.5-0.6ml ed and eod, or 1ml m/w/f
This is the cycle:
Testosterone Enanthate 500-750mg
Masteron Enanthate 400-600mg
Trenbolone Enanthate start 200-300mg increase to 400mg
or
Trenbolone Acetate, 0.5-0.6ml ed and eod, or 1ml m/w/f
Winstrol tabs 60-80mg ed
+ the usual stuff, etc

Cheers!


----------



## dawun (Jun 5, 2012)

But I'll tell you what, Enanthate or Acetate. Will soon begin.


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 5, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I pin ED. I use delts, glutes and quads



Same.

I never though eod vs Ed shots would matter. I noticed ed is way better right away


----------



## El Gardea (Jun 5, 2012)

so if one is taking 100 mg of tren ace eod = 300 mg wk....is it safe to say pin ed while still sticking to 300 mg?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 5, 2012)

El Gardea said:


> so if one is taking 100 mg of tren ace eod = 300 mg wk....is it safe to say pin ed while still sticking to 300 mg?



so your saying pin ED while still keeping your weekly dose to 300mg?? Sounds good to go. 50mg ED=350mg weekly 

i pin 100mg Acetate EOD. I get all the sides, night sweats(GALORE), insomnia, appetite chaos, but no gyno. I dont run it often, but when i do, i prefer to inject in DA' DELTOID


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah i go with EOD on tren a. No sides,everyone has there choice and some works better EOD for some others like ED.
The choice is yours,see how you get on,try both stick with what works best for you.


----------



## aminoman74 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hit any muscle you can find.I hit traps and lats with ease.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> so your saying pin ED while still keeping your weekly dose to 300mg?? Sounds good to go. 50mg ED=350mg weekly
> 
> i pin 100mg Acetate EOD. I get all the sides, night sweats(GALORE), insomnia, appetite chaos, but no gyno. I dont run it often, but when i do, i prefer to inject in DA' DELTOID



My first time on Tren the night sweets freaked me the hell out. I had to swap to my guest room and sleep with a towel the first time. It was fn nuts. Insomnia I have the period and never had gyno. I was on Tren E and broke out pretty bad. Took close to 6 months to fully recover from it. I can not wait to pin ACE its my next cycle in 7 weeks.


----------



## collins (Aug 6, 2012)

*i like first timers*



dawun said:


> Would be enough monday/wednesday/friday injections for my bro Trenbolone Acetate? Before i start EOD and ED.
> I get the injection always into the glutes, this is an place. And what would be the best another area, shoulders, quads?


 your gona lose your mind in 8-12 weeks on tren and love every minute. just remember its the tren not you.as far as ware to inject it dosent matter any muscle will do


----------



## Faymus (Aug 7, 2012)

Delts are very easy. Give them a shot. << Oh that was good stuff. Wish I could say pun was intended, but it just came natural.


----------

